# High Frequency TIG Box



## Uglydog

I have a shot at multiple small aluminum repair jobs this summer if I am mobile.
I decided that I should consider adding a Hi Frequency box to my 1980s Lincoln Weldn'Power AC/DC 225 (no CV Tap/MIG capability). 
I found an old Lincoln Hi Freq Box on Ebay that would likely work, and contacted Jeff Noland at HTP.
Jeff has always been a reliable resource for consumables and torch replacements even though I don't own a HTP welder.
We swapped some emails, he offered some ideas, then suggested I contact Lincoln Service Tech Dept to confirm it would all work.
Yet another good experience.
They confirmed Jeffs ideas would work well.
Then they offered that while it would work. I should be aware that not only would it not pulse. But, it wouldn't have Balance control.
I knew about the pulse. I hadn't considered that it wouldn't give me Balance.
Balance control is critical for Aluminum. As it provides control over the cleaning and welding phases of the sine waves.

I've decided not to make the investment. 
Instead I'll be saving for a used mobile unit with TIG and MIG.

This was a good learning adventure, and am once again in debt to HTP (Jeff) and Lincoln.


----------



## Rbeckett

The machine you were bui;ding would work, But be extremely limited.  You definately made the best decision to wait.  Even though I tend to frown on imports the Everlast 256 has been favorably reviewed by some pro users.  Depending on your thickness requirements you could also look at the Diversion line from Miller, The Predision Tigs rom Lincoln and the EZ from Hovart.  I assume you would also be looking at the HTP's from Jeff.  I just missed a 301 demo a while back on Ebay for a song.  Remember .001=1 amp as a general rule of thumb on thickness, so if you want to do 1/4  you will need at least 250 amps.  At higher amp ranges you should also consider a water cooler to extend your duty cycle in consumables and coo; the hot torch.  Trust me it gets really hot after a while welding.  The used market should yeild some of the smaller machines soon due to users becoming frustrated.  Tiggin Alli does require a lot of practice to get good at it, so dont get discouraged when your first welds don;t turn out as you expect.  It comes with time and practice.
Bob


----------



## xalky

I just put in an order for an Everlast 250EX tig welder that has all the bells and whistles. http://www.ebay.com/itm/221177766629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649  This welder has a lot of happy customers and has been around for awhile with a proven track record. 

I too was looking at adding a High frequency box to my Lincoln Idealarc Dc250 Cv/Vv , but after some research i realized how limited i would be. It makes no sense to invest money into something you know you won't be happy with.

I had a Longevity Multipurpose ac/dc 250 amp machine that did tig, stick and plasma cut. It tigged really well and it plasma cut well. I had to sell it because the HF emissions on the plasma were ruining my cnc electronics on my CNC plasma table. I would have kept it had it not been that i was short on cash and i needed to get a Hypertherm for the plasma table. 

So depending on what you want to do, if your looking to have a plasma cutter too, one of those multiprocess machines would be good. 

Jeff at HTP is very knowledgeable, he set me up with a spool gun for my Lincoln Mig and it has worked really well. I'm now able to mig weld aluminum on my mig.

Maybe i could help you out with your selection process.


----------



## Uglydog

xalky said:


> I just put in an order for an Everlast 250EX tig welder that has all the bells and whistles. http://www.ebay.com/itm/221177766629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649  This welder has a lot of happy customers and has been around for awhile with a proven track record.
> 
> I too was looking at adding a High frequency box to my Lincoln Idealarc Dc250 Cv/Vv , but after some research i realized how limited i would be. It makes no sense to invest money into something you know you won't be happy with.
> 
> I had a Longevity Multipurpose ac/dc 250 amp machine that did tig, stick and plasma cut. It tigged really well and it plasma cut well. I had to sell it because the HF emissions on the plasma were ruining my cnc electronics on my CNC plasma table. I would have kept it had it not been that i was short on cash and i needed to get a Hypertherm for the plasma table.
> 
> So depending on what you want to do, if your looking to have a plasma cutter too, one of those multiprocess machines would be good.
> 
> Jeff at HTP is very knowledgeable, he set me up with a spool gun for my Lincoln Mig and it has worked really well. I'm now able to mig weld aluminum on my mig.
> 
> Maybe i could help you out with your selection process.



I run a Lincoln Precision TIG 225. I've had great luck with it. Had a walk in Friday to repair an aluminum snow mobile trailer. It's been work hardening since 1998. The deep cleaning AC mode worked exceptionally well in the tight spots could get a SS brush into. 

Jeff has suggested better options for tungsten selection, and got me into a longer torch hose at a hot price. Yeah, I've been drooling over one of his plasma cutters. I've even consider attempting to convert my 1940s Linde track torch away from propane to plasma. To solve my mobile TIG problem he has suggested I look at one of his lighter TIG units and plug it into my WeldnPower.

One day at a time...


----------

